# "Virenschutz" von T-Online



## Heiko (23 November 2006)

Ich hab mal den kostenlosen TOL-Virenschutz für mein Postfach aktiviert.
Einige Zeit später habe ich tatsächlich den ersten Virus in mein Postfach bekommen.
Allerdings verstehe ich unter "Virenschutz" nicht, den Virus zu schützen..


----------



## hodditor (23 November 2006)

*AW: "Virenschutz" von T-Online*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den kostenlosen TOL-Virenschutz für mein Postfach aktiviert.
> Einige Zeit später habe ich tatsächlich den ersten Virus in mein Postfach bekommen.
> Allerdings verstehe ich unter "Virenschutz" nicht, den Virus zu schützen..



---
...mir aber erging's noch viel schlimmer, denn als ich dem
Verein beitrat hatte ich unversehens auf einen Schlag 4 888!
emails erhalten.... (und ist einer da, der's noch besser kann, der verberge sein pfund
 nicht - er trete hervor, wir wollen ihn loben!) M. LUTHER


----------



## Devilfrank (23 November 2006)

*AW: "Virenschutz" von T-Online*

Steht doch da: "Weitestgehend".
Dieser Trojaner ging halt weiter...
:scherzkeks:


----------

